# Grammatically correct way to spell out breed type



## Khog5 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey all,

Here's some quick insight before I ask anything.

When I was about 13 (I'm 17 now), I had a pretty big obsession with hedgehogs. I was on this specific website all the time, researching and finding out all I can about hedgehogs. I ended up getting a hedgehog named Kipper, and he was pretty awesome to say the least. We had to put him down around 2 years ago though.

I choose to write my college essay about me getting Kipper and our near-disastrous first day together. The essay is in its 4th draft now, and my ap english teacher, who has helped me a lot on this essay, is mightily confused on specific type of breed Kipper is. I have written down on paper that he was a "white-bellied, brown pinto African Pygmy Hedgehog". Is that the grammatically correct way to go about that? It's not the biggest of deals, but I'd figure someone would know better than I would. She was thinking that he is a "Brown, white-bellied African Pygmy Hedgehog with a pinto patch". I can email the essay to anyone who wants to read it, or put the sentence in context.

Thanks for your help (and sorry for the weird topic),
Jordan


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I think the correct way would be white-bellied brown pinto, African Hedgehog. Pygmy is not the proper name. 

I'd love to read your essay. thehedgieden @ gmail.com take out spaces.


----------



## akane (Jan 2, 2013)

African pygmy hedgehog is not really correct. They are not pygmy anything. They are just african hedgehogs which come in white belly (southern) and algerian (northern). The 2 were mixed to create our pet hedgehogs so no hedgehog is actually pure one or the other but they show colors of one or the other so it's not a breed as much as a color. So I would call him a white belly african hedgehog that is pinto brown.


----------

